# What differences between 65 nm and 80 nm torque?



## FoxAdriano (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi, I'm approaching e-bike world for a short time and I would like to ask a few questions. 
I know there are some e-bikes with 65 nm and other e-bikes with 85 nm.
I give you an example:
Cannondale Tesoro Neo X 2 has Bosch Performance Line CX 250W drive-unit with 80 nm torque
Cannondale Tesoro Neo X 3 has Bosch Performance Line 250W drive-unit with 65 nm torque
My question: 
if you use the e-bike in off-road, I understad 80 nm torque is better for climbing mountain trails.
But if you use an e-bike in town on city streets, what could 60 nm torque give you more?
Did the manufacturers put this engine because it is cheaper, or because in the city it can give you more satisfaction? 
I'd like to understand better,
thanks you for some info.


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

15 nm!:thumbsup:


----------



## FoxAdriano (Sep 2, 2020)

???


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

23% stronger motor


----------



## FoxAdriano (Sep 2, 2020)

I thank you for the answer, but I already knew this. I asked another question. Anyway thanks anyway.


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

FoxAdriano said:


> I thank you for the answer, but I already knew this. I asked another question. Anyway thanks anyway.


Your title and text had different questions, hence the answers.


----------



## FoxAdriano (Sep 2, 2020)

Is it different questions? :nono:
"if you use the e-bike in off-road, I understad 80 nm torque is better for climbing mountain trails. But if you use an e-bike in town on city streets, what could 60 nm torque give you more?"

But if you don't feel like answering, you don't have to.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I recently watched a video on Youtube about this, comparing the e7000 (60nm), and the e8000 (80nm), and the opinion was that the e7000 was preferred for off road use because is was quieter and delivered power more smoothly than the e8000.

The new EP8 is supposed to be as quiet as the e7000, but has 85nm of torque, and is smaller than both.....but a recall / production delay was announced this week due to a "clacking" noise while coasting, and one of the internal parts not being able to handle the higher torque. It's supposed to be resolved before the end of the year.

My understanding is that you can tailor the power output with the apps that come with the bikes, so unless you see yourself riding at max power all the time, which isn't likely on dirt, either should be fine.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

One number is just one number.
It all depends on what you appreciate.
Possibly the more power will empty the battery faster.
The software is important, how the power is delivered etc...
To me #1 is reliability so keep on reading and i suggest you get a system that will not let you down like some keep on doing.
I am happy with my Yamaha/Giant on middle assist i think it has probably 75nm but tires, transmission etc do also count.


----------



## manfrotto (Oct 1, 2020)

I just bought an e-bike with the Bosch performance line CX motor. it had 65nm torque, but it was just a software upgrade by the shop to take it up to 85nm. They also changed the "sport" setting to "eMTB" setting for me.


----------



## Lambow (Sep 29, 2013)

In theory more torque will allow you the climb steeper hills, but also will help you accelerate faster. In general motors with less torque are lighter, and their  batteries are unusually lighter, which means a lighter bike overall. In the example you site, its the same motor, just updated to provide more torque, I don't think there is any disadvantage to more torque in that case.


----------

